# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Absa up to tricks again?

## Sparks

The domestic has passed away. Absa received money for years for funeral cover. Now that it is due they want a death certificate. Nothing wrong with that. Home affairs provide a hand written "abridged death certificate" endorsed that they cannot provide a computer generated certificate.
This is not accepted by Absa bank. They want to know the weight, colour, height, eye colour, condition of internal organs and who knows what all of an old woman who died of old age. What the hell do they want to know that for?
How in the world do you get your money out of them.
The domestic's family need the financial assistance. :Banghead:

----------


## Chrisjan B

Try to use ABSA Actionline and follow up daily, dont't hesitate to send them snotty mails, but keep it professional if possible...

----------


## Sparks

Thank you Chrismine, not being an Absa client I have no knowledge of their Actionline, on the one hand they might be trying to be cautious, although I doubt it as other people are accepting the abridged certificate. I have however already heard from the minister of home affairs' office and am following the acknowledgement of my query down the line.
Eventually it will get to someone who can actually do something, it is after all their fault.
For now I will try the Actionline.
Thanks

----------


## rfnel

HelloPeter has helped me quite a bit in the past.

----------


## Blurock

Guys, lets be reasonable. Will you accept a handwritten document from an institution that issues false passports, registers false marriages and gives citizenship to illegal immigrants? With all the fraud going on I would definitely not.  :Confused:

----------


## Sparks

It is hard to be reasonable when you pay for years so that when someone dies there is enough money for the undertaker and then when that day arrives you cannot get the funds. They are not at all prepared to accept the "cancelled" stamped ID, affidavids or even the undertaker's account. Even though they are not prepared to honour the policy, they still refuse to return the installments paid in. All this because DHA officials did not do their jobs correctly. The thought has crossed my mind to go sit in their offices with a shotgun until they sort it out and provide a death certificate.

----------


## Dave A

> All this because DHA officials did not do their jobs correctly.


I think that sums up the real problem here. A sit-in by the family at DHA plus a phone call to the local newspaper sounds like a good plan.

----------


## Blurock

> All this because DHA officials did not do their jobs correctly. The thought has crossed my mind to go sit in their offices with a shotgun until they sort it out and provide a death certificate.


 So why moan about Absa? Blame the people responsible. :Slap:

----------


## Sparks

Because Absa know we are stuck between a rock and a hard place so they are using it to their advantage. There is nothing stopping them from checking which account the money came from and making the payment to that same account on presentation of an affidavit, other than their policy of course, which is to squeeze more out of the public to cover their sponsoring.

----------

